# Five wonderful months



## Blinky87 (Jun 10, 2013)

IMG-20130316-02224_zps3642c982.jpg Photo by Maisysalbum2013 | Photobucket this is her photo, I don't think it worked on my thread.


----------



## Gldnlover (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss and you're right she was beautiful. I know how you feel lost Monty Jan 13 this year. Will miss him forever.


----------



## Blinky87 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss gldnlover, they leave an empty space in our lives.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful dog. Sounds like she had quite the life with you, even though it wasnt long enough. Just know that she is at the rainbow bridge running and paying with all the dogs that have gone before her. RIP Maisy..


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry, she was beautiful. She is waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Maisy. She was beautiful! I know that 5 months is not long enough, but I can tell that you made a big impact on her life as well. You gave her a love and a forever home, that she might have never had before. I hope that in time the memories and the love that you shared will bring you comfort. Thinking of you at this hard time.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for giving Maisy your love and a place to call home. Sounds like you both rescued each other. RIP sweet girl, and I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Maisy. I added your picture of her in your post.

I am moving your thread of your wonderful girl into our Rainbow forum where she may be with others that have passed on to the other side.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Maisy, such a beautiful girl who was much loved. I don't think the pain gets easier but we do get a little bit better at coping with it. 

Maisy will now be playing with many friends at the bridge and she will always be in that very special place - your heart

Run free and fast and sleep softly Maisy


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Oh, what an angel!, I am so sorry. I am glad you are sharing and honoring her through this forum. My furry angel, Ylan, went on the bridge 47 days ago. I have found love and support, I am sure you will too. 
Sleep softly Maisy...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. She looked like a wonderful girl and I'm happy she had you in her life until the end.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maisy*

Your Maisy was absolutely beautiful.
If you want to email me the date she went to the Rainbow Bridge and her name, I will put her on the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List!

[email protected]


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was way too young, but be glad you had those few months with her than no time at all. She was a beautiful girl and sounded like a total sweetheart. I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful Maisy.


----------

